

Ask HN: Use app first, register later - Sujan

I'm looking for web applications that users can use without registration, just by visiting the site, and make you register later after you spent some time. Any good examples?
======
milofelipe
Hi. My webapp is a good example. It's <http://www.SignAppNow.com> \- a simple
and easy way to create sign up sheet. You can immediately use it without
registering and there is no limit to the number of sign up sheets you can
create. If you want features like editing your sign up sheets, custom url, and
so on, that's the time you can register. Thanks!

------
apsurd
<http://pluspanda.com>

Just click on the big green button. A real account is created. If you don't
claim it, it gets deleted. Pretty simple, and nearly everyone who is vaguely
interested always clicks on the green button...

------
th
I'm not sure if this meets your criterion, but StackOverflow does not require
registration but it is more beneficial to do so:
<http://www.stackoverflow.com>

------
nreece
My startup Feedity allows that - <http://feedity.com>

Try first, register later to save your work.

